# Reasonably Inexpensive - Fast OAV



## Cobbler (Jan 6, 2021)

I’m ready to switch from the wand type OAV heater that takes 5 minutes per hive to something that will treat a couple of hives per minute. But, I’m not ready to break the bank. I figure that if these things were mass produced, they’d go for $99. I also realize that beekeeping tools are not exactly a mass market. So the question is, is there a reasonably priced OAV sublimator yet?

It looks like the Provap 110 is on sale for $275. Is that my best option?


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

There are many for sale in the "For Sale" section of the forums being made be members.

I bought Johno's a couple years and it has hundreds and hundreds of uses. Takes 30-45 seconds per hive. Just about the amount of time it takes to prep the next hive.









Johno's Easy Vap - Vaporizer


After taking a 6-month break in early 2021 I decided to re design the Easy Vaps resulting in Printing the whole enclosure in PETG. The pics you see are from more than 6 months ago and I have since been working on the printer parameters until the latest prints are coming out really clean and...




www.beesource.com


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

I've had two Varrox wands and bought a ProVap 110 last Spring. It depends on your level of interest in Beekeeping and where you plan on going with your apiary. If you're a casual hobbyist with 2 or 3 hives, the wands are fine (I always had a fear of setting the hives on fire with the open pan). Last Spring, I went from 5 to 34 hives and buying the ProVap was a no brainer-wish it was on sale then, but I am on the fence right now-that sale price is extremely attractive for a second unit. 

A few things you should think about-first, if you go with a pan, you'll need a car sized battery to drag around to your hives. Even if you can drive up to them, the power cords are only 3 or 4 feet long so your bumpers probably right up on the hives. Second, on the ProVap, you'll need a nice long extension cord and if you're not within a reasonable distance of a 110 outlet, you'll need an inverter (from the truck/car) of at least 1000 watts ($50 harbor freight-buy a 2-year warrantee too, I've replaced one already). It comes down to your plans and available money like everything else. I just placed a $7000 order for new woodenware and am cringing on spending any more money but $275 for a backup ProVap may be too hard to resist.


----------



## Johnnymms (Feb 7, 2020)

I have johnos unit but he no longer makes them. The pro vap at that price would be an instant purchase for me. Pro made unit at a hobbyist price point. I'm actually considering buying one and I don't necessarily need it. Don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I still manufacture vaporizers


----------



## Wil-7 (Sep 4, 2021)

johno said:


> I still manufacture vaporizers
> View attachment 67378


What size inverter would you recommend with yours?


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

A 500 watt inverter is good enough for most vaporizers available for around $30 to $40. My vaporizers are rated at 275 watts, Provap used to be 250 watts but now have increased to 350 watts. With this sudden drop in price of imported vaporizers I have a suspicion that there is a chinesium vaporizer soon to hit the market however my prices will still remain competitive.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I started with a Varrox wand and graduated to the ProVap 110. My ProVap display panel is starting to short a little on me (though the unit still works fine after hundreds of treatments) so I bought a Lorrobees for $270. I have not used the Lorrobees yet, but I like the design as you can leave it in place without holding it during the treatment. You can do this with the ProVap as well, but it puts stress on the copper nozzle and will ultimately bend it over time. Also, check that ProVap price.


----------



## JustBees (Sep 7, 2021)

Careful boys, The silicone cap can block the outlet tube on the models with a high mounted peter tube!

I made a teflon cap for my Lorob, but I'm not happy and there were some setbacks. Have not yet found a 500° o-ring.
The teflon swelled up also.

Nice case Johno!


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

johno said:


> A 500 watt inverter is good enough for most vaporizers available for around $30 to $40. My vaporizers are rated at 275 watts, Provap used to be 250 watts but now have increased to 350 watts. With this sudden drop in price of imported vaporizers I have a suspicion that there is a chinesium vaporizer soon to hit the market however my prices will still remain competitive.


I bought the ProVap because you had gone on hiatus (I understand and am doing that now from the day job). My buddy has one of yours and it is a **** (keep getting sensored) darn nice machine. On the wattage I still would use a larger wattage inverter because some days I'm running 100 feet of 12 wire cord and don't have the time for any drop.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

For a little history on these types of vaporizers you can find a posting on DIY vaporizer in the sticky section on page 12 and post # 238 dated October the 29th 2016 and I would claim this is the first time that this type of vaporizer was used in the USA. You can find the first Oxavap post introducing the ProVap when the first 12 were imported after November the 16th 2016. However I did not start manufacturing them for sale until late 2018 after many requests from beekeepers who could not make their own. By January 2021 after being overwhelmed with orders and having supplied near 3000 units to beekeepers in the USA I decided to take a a break, after 6 months of R and R I re designed the vaporizer and again manufactured vaporizers for sale. Some may remember the old vaporizers below.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

There has never been a problem with the silicone caps blocking the outlet of the Easy Vap. I have been using my Easy Vap now for around 4 years treating around 40 colonies 12 to 14 times a year and it is still going strong.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

johno said:


> There has never been a problem with the silicone caps blocking the outlet of the Easy Vap. I have been using my Easy Vap now for around 4 years treating around 40 colonies 12 to 14 times a year and it is still going strong.


We use 2 of johno's Easy Vaps in our operation and couldn't be happier with their performance. One is the top outlet type and the other the bottom outlet model, just like in the picture above. 
We have not had a single problem with either.
I am honored to do business with the person who developed the tool; openly, and selflessly publishing the materials list, and procedures for all to see and manufacture on their own. Who does something like this anymore?
Best johno,
clyderoad


----------



## Penni (12 mo ago)

Cobbler said:


> I’m ready to switch from the wand type OAV heater that takes 5 minutes per hive to something that will treat a couple of hives per minute. But, I’m not ready to break the bank. I figure that if these things were mass produced, they’d go for $99. I also realize that beekeeping tools are not exactly a mass market. So the question is, is there a reasonably priced OAV sublimator yet?
> 
> It looks like the Provap 110 is on sale for $275. Is that my best option?


I have used the OA with vaporizer the last 4 years I had bees. Not only economical but my hives were big and healthy, and I didn't lose another hive.


----------



## Wil-7 (Sep 4, 2021)

JustBees said:


> Careful boys, The silicone cap can block the outlet tube on the models with a high mounted peter tube!
> 
> I made a teflon cap for my Lorob, but I'm not happy and there were some setbacks. Have not yet found a 500° o-ring.
> The teflon swelled up also.
> ...


How does the cup block the tube ? I have two friends with vaporizers and I called them after I read this and they said that theirs has a ridge that the cup sits on before it reaches the tube hole and they can't see how it would go pass unless the cup was worn somehow.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Where the discharge tub exits from the insulation does not relate to where its inner end penetrates the shell of the cup. I think someone is _guessing_ that the high discharge tube goes straight into the side of the vessel.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I cannot judge other vaporizers, but with mine the bottom of the cap ends up above the outlet, but even so the cap is very tapered so there is a larger area around the inside of the cap than the area of the outlet. As the cap wears this area would actually increase, to block off the outlet tube you would really have to jam that cap down a long way and would probably need to rig up a press of some sort to do so. I heat up water in the bowl of every vaporizer I make to make sure that there is no blockage of the outlet as part of my testing procedure so know that this has never happened.


----------



## Cobbler (Jan 6, 2021)

“With this sudden drop in price of imported vaporizers I have a suspicion that there is a chinesium vaporizer soon to hit the market”

This is what I was thinking. Is anyone seeing any other signs that this is coming?


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

Cobbler said:


> I’m ready to switch from the wand type OAV heater that takes 5 minutes per hive to something that will treat a couple of hives per minute. But, I’m not ready to break the bank. I figure that if these things were mass produced, they’d go for $99. I also realize that beekeeping tools are not exactly a mass market. So the question is, is there a reasonably priced OAV sublimator yet?
> 
> It looks like the Provap 110 is on sale for $275. Is that my best option?


I just received my pallet version of @johno’s vaporizer (like an hour ago). I had looked at every conceivable design and even had an engineer working on conceptual stuff after hearing that @johno was shutting down.

The reason? I figured with Mr Olivier not manufacturing these things at X under the competition, there might be some room. I have other ideas, but lately I’ve seen commercial guys using different methods to cut down on time at each hive. With the larger operations, $1K-2K is not that big a deal.

This is more info than you ask for maybe. But with Mr Olivier back in it, with this quality at this price point, I’m out.

This vaporizer is 10x what I’ll ever need. Got some extra caps and the total invoice was 214.50. Well made, well packed, and with its reputation I’m sure I’ll be satisfied with performance










Ideally I’m shooting for stock that is at least low-treat. But if I need to zap something, I’m set.


----------



## SAE (Sep 10, 2021)

I got a couple different ones to try out as I was getting tired of messing around with pan vaporizers and lugging around even a small battery pack to run them. Was during johno's hiatus sadly or I would have gotten one from him, but I picked up one of goodbeeks oxatreat units and one from mite-e-vape, both have worked well so far, the mite-e-vape is lighter and good for doing quick one off treatments on this or that hive and the oxatreat is pretty much like others similar to it. I had both going at once while helping a friend treat his colonies and they seemed to perform equally well with the mite-e-vape being a tad bit slower to recover temp wise when running a 2g charge through it. Using the oxatreat as my main with the mite-e-vape as a backup as I like having the ability to tweak the temp if needed.


----------



## Josiah Garber (May 22, 2013)

johno said:


> I still manufacture vaporizers


Where can your vaporizers be purchased?


----------



## plantman (May 30, 2020)

Grabbed one of Johno's this year.Quick service.American made.You can't beat the price..Totally represents what he states here.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

I purchased one of johno's 110v applicators3 yrs ago and,although it worked very well,supplying 110v was a pain.

The first year ,I purchased a 600watt inverter with battery clamps and pulled out the extension cords.As I had 3 yards and about 30 colonies,it was a hassle but it worked.

I picked up a new yard and increased hive count to about 40 hives the next year.The closest I could get with the van was about 150 ft in the new yard so I dug up an old car battery for the inverter and got 'er done. But again,a hassle.2 trips and a heavy battery.

Well,last summer,my 20 yr old 12v booster pack died.This was handy for charging the cell phones and tablets during power outages and camping and was especially handy to keep that queen sized air mattress nice and plump.
So after a little research,I purchased an EcoFlow River Pro,a so called solar generator.It's basically : DC or AC input --- charge controller --- battery storage --- inverter ---and plugs for 110vAC outlets and various 12vDC outlets.
740 w/hr storage,charges from solar panel,cigarette lighter or AC plug(80% charge in 1 hr for AC). 16 lbs so about half the weight of a 12 v battery.

Last Dec OAV was a breeze.Half assed calculation was about 11 w/hr per hive at aprox 3 gr application so a full charge might treat 60+ colonies.Beats a generator hands down and is quiet.

Note: not cheap but bought on sale.Made in China for you buy American guys.I agree,I would be willing to pay a premium to buy American,but some things literally don't exist as American made.But that's another post.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Josiah email me at [email protected] there is an underscore between john and olivier and there are two i's in olivier and I will give you all the information you need.


----------



## shakenbake68 (10 mo ago)

johno said:


> I still manufacture vaporizers
> View attachment 67378


I did not know that Johno. I have 2 of your Johno's that still work great. I use the ez-ox tablets in them. You don't
have to bang on the cup to get the powder to drop. They are made in USA. I highly recommend you and your vaporizers. If I can find your address I'll see you get a bottle.


----------



## Ma3k (12 mo ago)

johno said:


> I still manufacture vaporizers
> View attachment 67378
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thill (Nov 30, 2020)

I bought one of Johno’s easy vap units and it’s been awesome.

I run a small, super-quiet Wen generator. It’s lighter than the battery I used to use. I connect a light duty 100’ cord and I can easily reach all of my hives.

I love that little generator and I love my Easy Vap!


----------



## Cobbler (Jan 6, 2021)

I am enjoying my Johnos ez Vap too. Makes treating a couple dozen hives a breeze.

the only problem is that the bowl gets corroded after about 25 shots. Then the OA is difficult to melt. A quick wash as detailed in the instructions puts everything back in order.


----------



## thill (Nov 30, 2020)

All of them will get some residue after awhile. Maybe go to a hardware store and pick up a 3/4" copper pipe cleaning brush. Cleans it up in seconds between real washings.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Cobbler said:


> “With this sudden drop in price of imported vaporizers I have a suspicion that there is a chinesium vaporizer soon to hit the market”
> 
> This is what I was thinking. Is anyone seeing any other signs that this is coming?


If the Chinese think they can squeeze a single yuan out of manufacturing a vaporizer you can bet they will, probably starting with the caps and ending with the thing being less useful than a hammer to smash the mites.  

Alex


----------

